# Chocolate Silk Pie



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 25, 2021)

Chocolate silk pie.

1 1/4 cup finely crushed graham cracker (18)
Or you can but one pre made 9” (i will buy one next time)

1/3 cup melted butter

1/4 cup sugar

1 cup powder sugar

1/2 cup softended butter

2 oz unsweet baking chocolate, melted.

1 tsp vanilla extract

2 eggs

2 cups whiped cream. Top with semi sweet chocolate swirls or chips.



Preheat oven to 375. Stir together graham cracker crumbs, 1/3 cup melted butter and the sugar in a bowl, toss with a fork to combine. Spread evenly in a 9” pie pan, press firmly in the pan and press to the edges and make even. Bake for 4-5 mins. Cool completley befor filling.

Beat together the powder sugar, 1/2 cup softened butter in a bowl with mixer on med until smooth.
Beat in melted chocolate, vanilla. Add eggs one at a time, beating for 5 mins after each egg added….10 mins total. Pour prepared filling into the finish crust, spread out evenly. Chill pie for 2 hours. Add whipped cream and chocolate shaving to the top of whipped cream, chill for 30 mins before serving.


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 25, 2021)

My grandmother made a pie like this.   It was my favorite.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 25, 2021)

Love it!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2021)

MMMMmmm!!
I never had one of them, but I'll bet it's Freaking Awesome!!
Nice Job, Rick!
Like.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 26, 2021)

Love chocolate pie!
Nice job Rick!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 14, 2021)

Chocolate pie has always been a personal favorite of mine, but I've never made one.  Yours seems to be simplicity itself and looks like a winner.
I WILL be making one (or more) of these.
Thanks.
Gary


----------

